# Where can I catch these in MD?



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

ONLY 6 1/2 months baby!
<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a45/frenjr/FreddyKing.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You can't. But then again, you can't seem to catch one from NC, either...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> You can't. But then again, you can't seem to catch one from NC, either...


harsh! This is the year baby! No more of that silly saltwater carp fishing. No more $14 bloodworms!

I am getting Da King!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

French said:


> harsh! This is the year baby! No more of that silly saltwater carp fishing. No more $14 bloodworms!
> 
> I am getting Da King!


Sitting in the sweltering sun on a tiny-a$$ed pier with 50 other fat, drunk guys...OOOOk, whatever floats your boat buddy 

Me, I'll take the sand and scantily clad nubile sun-maidens!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

If you cast out far enough and the current takes hold of it just right and you have enough line.. I guess Technically you could catch one In Maryland. But I guess I could plug my headphones into my home stereo if the cord was long enough too. 

But dont I wish MD had cool feesh like that one.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Me, I'll take the sand and scantily clad nubile sun-maidens!


nothing like all those hot babes in April at Sandy Point :--|


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hmm, lets examine the possiblity here...

April, Sandy Point, possible eye candy
April, pier, some fat drunk guys

May, Sandy Point, very possible eye candy
May, pier, some fat drunk guys

June, Sandy Point, lots of eye candy, gets neck cramps and sore eyes from staring so much
June, pier, lots of fat, drunk (and now shirtless :--|) guys


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I have heard that Kings will not bite when you are looking at them. So, you must first master the art of managing up to a eight rods with your eyes closed. Furthermore, the sissy fish down south are afraid of lights, so you must hide under a cover to retie your knots. Witness as our very own Director of Marine Conservation demonstrates a technique that he has mastered over the past decade of "fishing" for kings (as profiled in the Virginian Pilot). Pay no attention to the caption. He was not napping....... opcorn:


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

what a stealthy guy!-hiding from the kings! and in camo too!-why i would have missed him in the pic if i hadn't looked closely!


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

Must be a lot of work fishing 8 rods . i 'd be napping too. What's up with the 'no bottom rigs'?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

bassZooKa said:


> Must be a lot of work fishing 8 rods . i 'd be napping too. What's up with the 'no bottom rigs'?


I think they're pin rigging, so half the rods are just anchor rods. And, because some of the lines remain static and in the water all day, fishing with bait on bottom rigs, or doing anything that would attract a skate or shark is a strict no no. You could imagine the fluster cluck of lines if a skate were to be dragged through everyones pin rigs.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Let me get this right: In order to catch these mythical "Kings", one uses "anchor" rods to hold a line in the water in which a bait is "pinned". I assume braid is the norm? Maybe 65lb or 80lb? If I were pin-riggin', I would hope that everyone else uses mono so that I would be able to cut thru their lines whenever said "fluster cluck" occured . . . JMO all in Humility of course 

BTW Frenchie, you look like a giant flounder that just got decked that inadvertently crushed a small child.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> Let me get this right: In order to catch these mythical "Kings", one uses "anchor" rods to hold a line in the water in which a bait is "pinned".


Thats the lazy way opcorn:
Try the biggest Gotcha you can find 
Last year on the Sportsman Pier (NC) I hooked up to a 4'+ King while fishing for Spanish Macs ... Didnt land the booger but it flight was awesome and imprinted in my mind FOREVER !
Later that night Dave was getting bait for grouper and a huge Cobia tried to take a small kingfish from him  ... I am sure he wont forget that until he catches one because I sure wont 
SO ya wanna catch a King from MD huh ? Get some ZZZZZ's and maybe you could catch one in your dreams (in MD of course) ...


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

don't really think that all 8 rods are one guys -- avalon pier has a 3 rod limit per person (i think), so pic may have been a bit staged without having it be meant to


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Those would be French's, his dad's and his brother's rods.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I think they're pin rigging, so half the rods are just anchor rods. And, because some of the lines remain static and in the water all day, fishing with bait on bottom rigs, or doing anything that would attract a skate or shark is a strict no no. You could imagine the fluster cluck of lines if a skate were to be dragged through everyones pin rigs.


well said! I have taught you well young jedi. I love that picture. It makes my legs look excercise infomercial worthy

BTW, that technique is proven succesful, as has my patented "have a Papa johns Pizza delivered right before a drum blitz" technique!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> well said! I have taught you well young jedi. I love that picture. It makes my legs look excercise infomercial worthy


Yep, It may look like I always fall asleep when you're talking to me, but I still pick up every word.... J/K  Hehe... I don't hear half the .....


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

the two rods facing north are mine. The others are other fishermen and my dads... looks like 4 rigs. Chairs are not allowed past Howards yellow line. That was picture was taken in 2002, the day before I got my first cobia. The day I got my cobia, everyone was taunting me because it was on the cover of the coastland times with the caption "Sleeping with the Fishes." Later it showed up in the Pilot, and later in a year end photo issue of the Washington Post (where my good friend EK scanned it and sent it to me with the note.) I was using a 10.5 foot tourist special Mitchell combo for my anchor rod and a Penn 209 w/ long beach rod. Ah times have changed.............

my sleeping technique is much more hygenic now!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> my sleeping technique is much more hygenic now!


So, I take it that you weren't kidding about not wearing any pants at Avalon. 

AK, you horny little monkey, back on topic!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

That is classic Frenchy !!! I could not even imagine this is what you were describing to me when we fished AI. I understand ... you must have just arrived after a marathon drive down. I would love to fish down there but I just can't take them suicide runs many of you do.

Thanks for getting that up for us! PS next time make sure you get a tan before you go king fishing COMMANDO style


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

A full moon reflects the sun's rays, but a black hole absorbs light. Don't know enough about physics to let y'all know what would happen, but (and I do mean but) one strong gust of wind from the wrong direction and we would all be blinded!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey French
I used to work that pier for spanish back in the 90's.
Yeah that pic is a classic !!!!!!!!!!

Fish Hard or stay home !!!!!!!!!!! 

This is my style of fishing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!FISH HARD !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

French, you need to get on Miss Hatty. Ian and company almost limited out a couple of weeks ago. I was suppose to go on that trip, my short in cash. Oh and don't bother with these guys. They don't know anything about catching big fish.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hmm, lets examine the possiblity here...
> 
> April, Sandy Point, possible eye candy
> April, pier, some fat drunk guys
> ...


It sounds like you're too busy watching the scenery no matter where you are. No wonder you keep missing strikes.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> French, you need to get on Miss Hatty. Ian and company almost limited out a couple of weeks ago. I was suppose to go on that trip, my short in cash. Oh and don't bother with these guys. They don't know anything about catching big fish.


You're kinda short on a lot of things....   . When we gonna get our boys together again? Croakapaloosa 2008? 

French, ya need to stop messin' with those inedible trash fish and come catch only delicious fish with us.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> You're kinda short on a lot of things....   . When we gonna get our boys together again? Croakapaloosa 2008?
> 
> French, ya need to stop messin' with those inedible trash fish and come catch only delicious fish with us.


Since when is doggies a delicious fish?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Since when is doggies a delicious fish?


That's because FB belittles fish that he can't catch . I tried, with much futility, to convince him that sea trout was a delish fish (according to my parents), but he thought it was trash. Then, he luckily caught one and now, he's all about sea trouts. 

I see that we're going to have to take him mack fishing. We can start w/ the spanish before we move on to the kings.


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

okimavich said:


> It sounds like you're too busy watching the scenery no matter where you are. No wonder you keep missing strikes.


Better to miss a strike watching scantily clad nubile females than fat, drunk and shirtless guys.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fishbait said:


> French, ya need to stop messin' with those inedible trash fish and come catch only delicious fish with us.



first time I have heard a king mack called a "trash fish."

and spanish macks taste good! I like mine hillbilly sushi style Aji. I take the spanish off the hook and start chewing on the thing like a piece of corn on the cob. Tastes just like chicken


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

LOL! opcorn:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

also... you get the occasional hot mom on the pier. Tunafish witnessed me give up half a bag of BW Fishbites in a feeble attempt to make a move.

Oh yeah!opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

GMinPA said:


> Better to miss a strike watching scantily clad nubile females than fat, drunk and shirtless guys.


That's what I'm saying: it's all about the experience!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

_still standing!_


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

French said:


> first time I have heard a king mack called a "trash fish."
> 
> and spanish macks taste good! I like mine hillbilly sushi style Aji. I take the spanish off the hook and start chewing on the thing like a piece of corn on the cob. Tastes just like chicken


 LMAO


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's what I'm saying: it's all about the experience!


You write this sentence quite a bit. Are you talkin about a fishing experience or a catching experience? Either way, I'm inclined to say that this is getting close to being a violation of WBB policy. opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> ... I'm inclined to say that this is getting close to being a violation of WBB policy. opcorn:


You mean the saying that "That is why they call it catching and not fishing?" ... oh ... oops ... that only applies to Tom


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> That's what I'm saying: it's all about the experience!


So you consider yourself "experienced" do you?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

A question for you *WBB* guys...

Do any of you guys work? Between time spent fishing and time spent posting about fishing when do you find the time to go to work?

uhh... I got it! 

You work, you fish, you post. You just don't SLEEP!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> A question for you *WBB* guys...
> 
> Do any of you guys work? Between time spent fishing and time spent posting about fishing when do you find the time to go to work?
> 
> ...


Jealousy will get you nowhere my good man 

Work is for people that don't know how to fish ... uhhh ... that is why I am still at work 

opcorn:


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Jealousy will get you nowhere my good man
> 
> Work is for people that don't know how to fish ... uhhh ... that is why I am still at work
> 
> opcorn:


LMAO!

I'm into multitasking. I post while I'm at work!!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> A question for you *WBB* guys...
> 
> Do any of you guys work? Between time spent fishing and time spent posting about fishing when do you find the time to go to work?
> 
> ...


Hey Neivi,

You got it!!! The time is now 1:32am and the WBB has just returned from another skunkfecta. Gotta get up for work in 3 hours, and what am I doing? Posting on P&S.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Mmm. I remember sleep.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Mmm. I remember sleep.


Slow day at work, Chatty McChat? Ohhhh... that's right... the race.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

chump said:


> Slow day at work, Chatty McChat? Ohhhh... that's right... the race.


It's not a race unless the participants know about it. I would call it more of a goal on my part.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> It's not a race unless the participants know about it. I would call it more of a goal on my part.


Gotcha. 

The goal is well within reach now. I predict you'll reach it by the end of the day.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Not if I rat him out to his opponent. opcorn:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I decided, I should just ask Julie Ball to marry me... then I can watch all the big fish I want. 

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

French said:


> I decided, I should just ask Julie Ball to marry me... then I can watch all the big fish I want.


caught ya -- watch all the big fish huh? you meant to say catch right
freudian slip maybe.
from the way the WBB boys rib ya one sometimes wonders if you could catch 'em if they were in the bathtub with ya! -- 
just kidding French - no harm meant!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Sorry Frenchie, but the chances of you becoming Mr. Dr. Julie Ball are a lot less then you catching a King Mac off Matapeake using cut spot on a T&B rig with #4 hooks with a 1/2 bass sinker.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Sorry Frenchie, but the chances of you becoming Mr. Dr. Julie Ball are a lot less then you catching a King Mac off Matapeake using cut spot on a T&B rig with #4 hooks with a 1/2 bass sinker.


I was using a 2 hook bottom rig once at Sandy Point with some live croakers. I got a massive run... I felt its head shake so I KNOW it was a cobia. They like to eat those little delicious fish. opcorn:


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

French said:


> I decided, I should just ask Julie Ball to marry me... then I can watch all the big fish I want.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together.


Goodness, French. A marriage proposal on two boards? Boating and MD/DE?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

French said:


> I decided, I should just ask Julie Ball to marry me... then I can watch all the big fish I want.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together.


Public Service Announcement: Don't Post While Drunk, (reference above )


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I blame the Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu. I am struggling today.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

French said:


> I blame the Alka Seltzer Cold and Flu. I am struggling today.


That's ok, French. Go for gusto. What's the worse thing that can happen? Think about all that you can gain from this.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

chump said:


> That's ok, French. Go for gusto. What's the worse thing that can happen? Think about all that you can gain from this.


free boat rides and major street cred!

Imagine all the fish I could release......


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

chump said:


> That's ok, French. Go for gusto. What's the worse thing that can happen? Think about all that you can gain from this.


Well, staring at the business end of a 12 gauge wielded by an irate husband would certainly put a crimp in your day (not that I would know anything about _that_)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't worry AK, we'll never confuse you with a "player" or someone who has "skillz" or is "down" if your pickin' up what I be puttin' down  LOL


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

French said:


> free boat rides and major street cred!
> 
> Imagine all the fish I could release......


Not to mention great teeth!!!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

chump said:


> Not to mention great teeth!!!


Some things are not salvageable.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Some things are not salvageable.


as the son of a dentist, I resent that. My teeth are lovely.

As for the angry husband, I have carefully examined all the fish pictures, and the only ring I see is on the right hand. Past experience has taught me to do careful research before proposing to total strangers.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> as the son of a dentist, I resent that. My teeth are lovely.
> 
> As for the angry husband, I have carefully examined all the fish pictures, and the only ring I see is on the right hand. Past experience has taught me to do careful research before proposing to total strangers.


You may want to avoid mentioning the "I've proposed to other people before" part.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

This is like that movie Hitch. You can be the white dude with no skills, and Side Show Bob can be Will Smith . . . errr . . . okay, we might need to re-cast for the Will Smith part


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Need someone taller . . .


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

okimavich said:


> Need someone taller . . .


damn, now I am short too.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> damn, now I am short too.


No, no, I was talking about the Will Smith character.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I decided, I should just ask Julie Ball to marry me... then I can watch all the big fish I want.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together.


Aim high buddy! Shoot for the stars! 

And one last piece of advice.

"Call on God, but row away from the rocks."


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Work is for people that don't know how to fish ... uhhh ... that is why I am still at work


Well I lost that bet. I KNEW this was going to be snagged as a sig BUT I thought Fingers would nab it!

Good job  BTW I am still at work


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Well at least I'm out of work and on the train headed home... 

Steve


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Working late again cyg?

I just got out. At least traffic isn't too bad now. I couldn't resist snaging that line for my sig


----------

